# User friendly estimating software?



## gapierce (Mar 4, 2011)

I am looking for software that is easy to use for estimating residential/light commercial software. I currently have quickbooks but am looking for something a little easier to use.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Microsoft Word and a calculator.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Microsoft excel isms what I use. Built a template that allows me to list everything needed to be done (with hours req) and a material list. I have everything imaginable listed and simply delete anything not needed. Formulas add up everything and apply mark-ups/taxes, etc.


----------



## Bigfoot70 (Aug 11, 2011)

I use Home tech advantage 5.0 software. Super easy. Let's you pick "assemblies" like addition on crawl space or porch on piers, kitchen, etc then you enter dimension and it spits out what it thinks you need. You need to tailor it to your style a bit but it does alot of the grunt work automatically. Another cool feature is it updates the local area costs quarterly by your zip code.:thumbup:


----------



## Kent.Keirsey (Aug 10, 2011)

There is a lot available on the market today - What kind of features are you looking for from your estimating software?


----------



## MOTB (May 13, 2009)

*Easier if you want an online solution*

Hope I can help you with my product so long as you are OK with an Internet based solution. You mentioned Quickbooks and I am unsure if you are referencing the Windows based or online (Internet) based. My product MyOnlineToolbox is only for internet and is rather easy to use. You can try it for free. Best wishes. Brian


----------



## gapierce (Mar 4, 2011)

I will look into this one, let you know what I think.


----------



## gapierce (Mar 4, 2011)

Bigfoot70 said:


> I use Home tech advantage 5.0 software. Super easy. Let's you pick "assemblies" like addition on crawl space or porch on piers, kitchen, etc then you enter dimension and it spits out what it thinks you need. You need to tailor it to your style a bit but it does alot of the grunt work automatically. Another cool feature is it updates the local area costs quarterly by your zip code.:thumbup:


Do you find that the regional estimates are pretty accurate? Could you send me an estimat that you have created w/ this program? [email protected]
How long would you say it took you to get used to the program?


----------

